# Think I've found my new Taxidermist



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well guys couldnt be any happier with this mount. The work was done at Artistic Wildlife. Great guy to work with and would recommend him to anyone!


----------



## PaulD (Feb 17, 2010)

Very solid looking mount!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome! Ive got a few there now and That mount makes me glad of where I sent em!


----------



## cutiger99 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great job Artistic Wildlife!  And congrats to you as well Mr. Hollywood!


----------



## thar31321 (Feb 17, 2010)

Too bad that he was banned. I liked seeing quality workmanship that he put into his mounts.


----------



## castaway (Feb 17, 2010)

Im going to be taking three birds there soon. I am glad to see some good work coming out of his shop!


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks guys.. Im really proud of this bird


----------



## macdog82881 (Feb 17, 2010)

mount looks good



Mizz jb , how did you get that picture of my rents, thats in your avatar


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 17, 2010)

Great mount!  I can't tell from the color on my screen...is that a greater or a lesser scaup?


----------



## macdog82881 (Feb 17, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> Great mount!  I can't tell from the color on my screen...is that a greater or a lesser scaup?



Ringer


----------



## hevishot (Feb 17, 2010)

guess again...good looking mount for sure.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 17, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> Great mount!  I can't tell from the color on my screen...is that a greater or a lesser scaup?



its def one of the greater RINGNECKS that i have seen


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 17, 2010)

Is this Georgiaboy83's work?


----------



## Trizey (Feb 17, 2010)

Why the photoshopping of the duck on the background?


----------



## wingding (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks great.... Congrats


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Trizey said:


> Why the photoshopping of the duck on the background?



I havent recieved the bird yet, the taxidermist took pics and emailed them to me. Most good taxidermist will do this for you to give you a preview of your bird.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 17, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> Is this Georgiaboy83's work?



yeah it is


----------



## Trizey (Feb 17, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> I havent recieved the bird yet, the taxidermist took pics and emailed them to me. Most good taxidermist will do this for you to give you a preview of your bird.



Most taxidermists will take a picture of the bird with the background, not shopped into the background.  There is a white edge around the duck and I'm not sure how you could tell what the detail work looked like.  Close ups would show the quality of the work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2010)

Trizey said:


> Most taxidermists will take a picture of the bird with the background, not shopped into the background.  There is a white edge around the duck and I'm not sure how you could tell what the detail work looked like.  Close ups would show the quality of the work.



MOST people can recognize quality work when they see it regardless of the background.

Excellent job, I know who to call in the future!!


----------



## castaway (Feb 17, 2010)

Good looking mount end of discussion imo.


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 17, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> its def one of the greater RINGNECKS that i have seen



LOL  Need to get my eyes checked....I've been grading all day!


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 17, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Well guys couldnt be any happier with this mount.



I don't blame you.  That's a darn good-looking job.  He obviously knows his ducks.  

What's this guy's name?  Does he do saltwater fish?

-Dave


----------



## 91xjgawes (Feb 17, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> LOL  Need to get my eyes checked....I've been grading all day!



with those glasses you should have no problem seeing


----------



## Trizey (Feb 17, 2010)

Btw...I never questioned any of the work, I only asked about the photo.

Y'all need to learn how to read.


----------



## castaway (Feb 17, 2010)

It just seems to me that I could post a pic of my new truck or my dog and some person would pipe up and scream photoshop!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 17, 2010)

91xjgawes said:


> with those glasses you should have no problem seeing





I think they come with windshield wipers!





Trizey said:


> Btw...I never questioned any of the work, I only asked about the photo.
> 
> I need to learn how to compliment and not be so negative, or maybe I need to stay on the FW forum and play with my new "glittery" boat.



There, that's much better!!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Feb 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think they come with windshield wipers!










Had to!


BTW very nice mount!


----------



## castaway (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats a good looking lab 91xj!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Feb 17, 2010)

castaway said:


> Thats a good looking lab 91xj!



Thank ya sir! same to you. Very thick!!


----------



## castaway (Feb 17, 2010)

He is that! Luckly we worked some of that off of him this season.


----------



## shortstroke (Feb 17, 2010)

good looking mount hollywood!!!


----------



## SHMELTON (Feb 17, 2010)

That is a great looking duck! Can't wait to see what he can do with a turkey.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 17, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> Well guys couldnt be any happier with this mount. The work was done at Artistic Wildlife. Great guy to work with and would recommend him to anyone!


Awesome looking bird! Can't wait to get mine back.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 17, 2010)

the man asked a simple question about the photoshop job on the duck. he did not blast the mount.  he has as much right to be in this forum as the duck gods. don't make us have to keep cleaning this mess up.....


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 17, 2010)

The duck looks great.  I've got a Hoodie at his shop right now.  Jode is a good guy, hopefully he'll get more recognition for his work.


----------



## macdog82881 (Feb 17, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> the man asked a simple question about the photoshop job on the duck. he did not blast the mount.  he has as much right to be in this forum as the duck gods. don't make us have to keep cleaning this mess up.....



Ah he does have that right to be here and others and myself encourage more people into duck hunting, but a simple nice mount would have been sufficiant, not a negative comment, and to add to the "cleaning up the mess" I would gladly foward you the rude pm I received from said fellow


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 18, 2010)

Good lookin mount!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2010)

macdog82881 said:


> Ah he does have that right to be here and others and myself encourage more people into duck hunting, but a simple nice mount would have been sufficiant, not a negative comment, and to add to the "cleaning up the mess" I would gladly foward you the rude pm I received from said fellow


----------



## ckckbritt (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## tgw925 (Feb 18, 2010)

Another great taxidermist in the same area is Rodney Casteel. His work is phenomenal!


----------



## thar31321 (Feb 18, 2010)

tgw925 said:


> Another great taxidermist in the same area is Rodney Casteel. His work is phenomenal!



Sorry, I don't think this one needs to be remounted.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 18, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> the man asked a simple question about the photoshop job on the duck. he did not blast the mount.  he has as much right to be in this forum as the duck gods. don't make us have to keep cleaning this mess up.....



A simple question questioning the taxidermist's integrity.  There should be something against that per board rules right?  Great work on the mount and Jode is a great guy who does great work.

Many PROFESSIONALS take pictures and send them like this.  They do it for school pictures of kids too.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 18, 2010)

tgw925 said:


> Another great taxidermist in the same area is Rodney Casteel. His work is phenomenal!



I think Jode work is phenomenal too.....thanks bud


----------



## cutiger99 (Feb 18, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> I think Jode work is phenomenal too.....thanks bud



Like I already said, I think your mount looks great Hollywood.  Also, JMPO, Casteel's work seems very mediocre to me.  Again, JMO.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Feb 18, 2010)

Casteel's work doesn't even compare!


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 18, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> the man asked a simple question about the photoshop job on the duck. he did not blast the mount.  he has as much right to be in this forum as the duck gods. don't make us have to keep cleaning this mess up.....





I need to meet these duck gods and have a pow wow withem!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 18, 2010)

cutiger99 said:


> Like I already said, I think your mount looks great Hollywood.  Also, JMPO, Casteel's work seems very mediocre to me.  Again, JMO.



You would get flogged on gwf for that !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 18, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> A simple question questioning the taxidermist's integrity.  There should be something against that per board rules right?  Great work on the mount and Jode is a great guy who does great work.
> 
> Many PROFESSIONALS take pictures and send them like this.  They do it for school pictures of kids too.



to me it did not question anyones integrity.  it asked why photoshop the duck on a background instead of taking the pic in front of a backdrop. there is a "halo" around the subject that usually comes from removing the subject from one pic and placing it in another. school kids are shot in front of a backdrop, not photoshopped on one at least to my limited pic knowledge but then again i am not a PROFFESIONAL.  there was nothing done against board rules in the first few posts till it turned ugly.  i have offered to clean up this whole post so it is only about the duck mount and nothing else. when i receive a response i will act as asked .


----------



## cutiger99 (Feb 18, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> You would get flogged on gwf for that !!!!!!!!!!!!!



What's GWF?


----------



## DuckShot (Feb 18, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> You would get flogged on gwf for that !!!!!!!!!!!!!



You would get flogged, HA HA HA. What???


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 18, 2010)

cutiger99 said:


> What's GWF?




?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 18, 2010)

tell'em ducker it's only the best danged ol' waterfowl killin site in the whole state of Georgia......


----------



## macdog82881 (Feb 18, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????



Home of the topwater kings !


----------



## killerv (Feb 18, 2010)

cutiger99 said:


> Like I already said, I think your mount looks great Hollywood.  Also, JMPO, Casteel's work seems very mediocre to me.  Again, JMO.



I agree... extremely mediocre...and all those judges at all of those shows where he won BOS and master divisions etc, they were mediocre judges. To have his name in Breakthrough magazine, again..mediocre. And a one man show who in a year does over 200 shoulder mounts on deer, over 100 european mounts, over 400 ducks, 40 full turkeys, countless fan mounts, whos hardwork and quality of his work has put him in a georgious house for himself and his family to live in. The joker is so good that he has so much work that he has to turn it down and he went up on prices to try to get rid of a lot of the demand but people still don't care because they want the best around to do their mounts...extremely mediocre. 

Here's one of his mediocre mounts. Whoever would call one of his mounts mediocre is the probably the same person who would find a problem 20lb gold nugget left on their doorstep.








Now having said that, that boy didn't do a terrible job on that ringneck. I don't think anyone would be ashamed to have that mount in their house. The one should be ashamed is the one who asked if it was a lesser or a greater.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 18, 2010)

killerv said:


> I agree... extremely mediocre...and all those judges at all of those shows where he won BOS and master divisions etc, they were mediocre judges. To have his name in Breakthrough magazine, again..mediocre. And a one man show who in a year does over 200 shoulder mounts on deer, over 100 european mounts, over 400 ducks, 40 full turkeys, countless fan mounts, whos hardwork and quality of his work has put him in a georgious house for himself and his family to live in. The joker is so good that he has so much work that he has to turn it down and he went up on prices to try to get rid of a lot of the demand but people still don't care because they want the best around to do their mounts...extremely mediocre.
> 
> Here's one of his mediocre mounts. Whoever would call one of his mounts mediocre is the probably the same person who would find a problem 20lb gold nugget left on their doorstep.
> 
> ...



thats photoshopped


----------



## macdog82881 (Feb 18, 2010)

Killerv quick ?  That pin mount does look good, but I know some people put more work into comp mounts than into customers, is he one ?


----------



## SHMELTON (Feb 18, 2010)

macdog82881 said:


> Killerv quick ?  That pin mount does look good, but I know some people put more work into comp mounts than into customers, is he one ?



Very valid pt.


----------



## mdhall (Feb 18, 2010)

I saw that bird in person when I dropped mine off to get it mounted yesterday. It is magnificent, and his prices are really fair for the quality he does. I got on here just to post about how great his work was. A genuine nice guy and his work is solid. His email is artisticwildlife@gmail.com if anyone wants a bird done there. I don't get anything out of it, but I'm sure you'll be satisfied. And as far as the photoshop work, would you expect a taxidermy shop to be a pretty background? Come on now, he has to give it a good background for advertisement.


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 18, 2010)

killerv said:


> The one should be ashamed is the one who asked if it was a lesser or a greater.







Please. Spock....Make it stop!


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 18, 2010)

killerv said:


> . And a one man show who in a year does over 200 shoulder mounts on deer, over 100 european mounts, over 400 ducks, 40 full turkeys, countless fan mountsr.



So, not counting the "countless fan mounts" this "one man show" does 740 mounts per year?  That is VERY impressive considering that there are only 365 days in a year...  including Sundays. He must be REALLY good if it only takes him 2 days per mount, start to finish.  I guess he does the "countless fan mounts" in his spare time?

Incidentially, what does "georgious" mean?

Also, if you're in the mood to answer questions, if this guy is so good and so busy, why do you need to be here posting what are clearly advertisements on his behalf?  

Get real, guys, the mount that started this whole thread looks great.  I still want to know if he does saltwater fish?

Obviously, the rest of this thread has deteriorated into fiction.

-Dave


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 18, 2010)

DUhollywood1 said:


> tell'em ducker it's only the best danged ol' waterfowl killin site in the whole state of Georgia......





I have no opinion on that subject.


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 18, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> school kids are shot in front of a backdrop, not photoshopped on one at least to my limited pic knowledge



As the father of two school kids, I can assure you that the pros photoshop the background.  We get the proofs and an option of 6 different background colors (none of which are cheap).  Just so you know....

-Dave


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 18, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> As the father of two school kids, I can assure you that the pros photoshop the background.  We get the proofs and an option of 6 different background colors (none of which are cheap).  Just so you know....
> 
> -Dave



10-4 , i guess the last time i had a portrait shot is was still in front of a real background.  they are still making a killing selling backgrounds and stands so i guess it could go either way. i hope the kids pics didn't have a halo around them


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 18, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> i hope the kids pics didn't have a halo around them



Don't give them any ideas...  if they thought they'd sell more pictures, I'm convinced they'd do that.  (By the way, unlike me, both of mine really are angels).


----------



## Brushcreek (Feb 19, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> As the father of two school kids, I can assure you that the pros photoshop the background.  We get the proofs and an option of 6 different background colors (none of which are cheap).  Just so you know....
> 
> -Dave



not in all cases Mr. knowitall. lol where i went to highschool they shot ours right in front of the backdrop, no adjustments or photoshop made. Just cause something is true in your case dont make it scripture


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 19, 2010)

Brushcreek said:


> not in all cases Mr. knowitall. lol where i went to highschool



And how many years ago was that?


----------



## killerv (Feb 19, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> So, not counting the "countless fan mounts" this "one man show" does 740 mounts per year?  That is VERY impressive considering that there are only 365 days in a year...  including Sundays. He must be REALLY good if it only takes him 2 days per mount, start to finish.  I guess he does the "countless fan mounts" in his spare time?
> 
> Incidentially, what does "georgious" mean?
> 
> ...



makes me glad to know I got a rise out of you. And yes, his turn around time is very impressive. And yes, he works a lot of Sundays and many 14 hour days and I am glad to call him a good friend. He has taken in over 330 deer this year and they will all be out of his shop more than likely by the end of April. Then is duck mounting time, and if you spend a whole day skinning, fletching, and cleaning duck skins, you can spend the whole next day mounting them. Not uncommon to knock out 7 or 8 ducks from start to finish in two days. Of course you need to go over them while they dry and finish up with the airbrush. Please get familiar with the taxidermy process before trying to crunch the numbers.

Not an advertisement on his behalf, you felt like you needed to call out the quality of his work, I felt like I needed to set you straight. Have a good one, and if you are ever up this way, please check out his shop.


----------



## castaway (Feb 19, 2010)

Im glad some of yall are getting quick turn arounds on your birds. I currently have a pheasant that I have been waiting on for over a year now! Needless to say if that guy even still has my bird he wont be getting another!


----------



## over&under (Feb 19, 2010)

I am not sure exactly what is going on in this thread. I do not even know where to start. This thread has talked about integrity, then gone on to bash well known and respected taxidermists, and even other websites. DU, I am glad that you are happy with this mount. That is the most important thing. What I can not understand is how this mount is your mount here on GON, but if you go over to here:

http://alducks.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=15628

This exact duck has a completely different story.

Which one is it?


----------



## Scott R (Feb 19, 2010)

over&under said:


> I am not sure exactly what is going on in this thread. I do not even know where to start. This thread has talked about integrity, then gone on to bash well known and respected taxidermists, and even other websites. DU, I am glad that you are happy with this mount. That is the most important thing. What I can not understand is how this mount is your mount here on GON, but if you go over to here:
> 
> http://alducks.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=15628
> 
> ...



Well said.    The reputation of this site is well earned.  That coming from a fairly new member that was giving it a chance.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like somebody else is claiming that bird.


----------



## ReDawg333 (Feb 19, 2010)

over&under said:


> I am not sure exactly what is going on in this thread. I do not even know where to start. This thread has talked about integrity, then gone on to bash well known and respected taxidermists, and even other websites. DU, I am glad that you are happy with this mount. That is the most important thing. What I can not understand is how this mount is your mount here on GON, but if you go over to here:
> 
> http://alducks.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=15628
> 
> ...



Hmmm, fraud?  This is going to ruffle some feathers(pardon the pun).



Sterlo58 said:


> Looks like somebody else is claiming that bird.



The guy that mouted AND probably killed it.


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 19, 2010)

killerv said:


> you felt like you needed to call out the quality of his work, I felt like I needed to set you straight.



Just to be clear, I've not seen your friend's work nor have I made any comments on the quality of his work.

-D


----------



## PaulD (Feb 19, 2010)

My IQ just dropped a solid 10 points from all the Drivel.

"Mr.Knowitall"
"My friend works 14 hours a Day...Sundays...is Awesome"
"GWF is the god of all waterfowling forums"

Just do a naked cartwheel and get the attention grabbing out of the way is a less passive aggresive manor why don't y'all.

Good greif man!


BACK TO THE POINT! Nice mount!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2010)

Yep, it looks good. 

Let`s keep the tread on topic.


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, it looks good.
> 
> Let`s keep the tread on topic.



Killjoy!


----------



## jester (Feb 20, 2010)

duhollywood did you kill that duck?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 21, 2010)

DU was on a hunt with me at my hole in Spalding Co. when he killed it. I think Jode may be using it for a competition or something. Maybe hes got his and Hollywood's and just using the one photo for both mounts because they are basically the same thing. Maybe somebody should pm Gaboy 83 and ask him.


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

who is gaboy 83?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 21, 2010)

the taxidermist. Who are you?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 21, 2010)

good lookin mount


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

mizzippi jb said:


> Who are you?



jester.


----------



## tgw925 (Feb 21, 2010)

Is this the Artistic in Warner Robins, GA?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 21, 2010)

jester said:


> jester.



ok


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

mizzippi jb said:


> ok



ok - minus the mixed emotion.



mizzippi jb, if you do not mind me asking, who needs to be ticketed for impersonating a duck hunter?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 21, 2010)

Who does it say? Obviously you can and have read it. Just a quote I heard once from a wise old hunter whilst referring to a kneebooter. Surely you aren't reading onto that too much. BTW, no mixed emotion to the response, just a huntch.


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

calm down.

i did not know if there was anyone here that was impersonating a duck hunter. 

i would not want to try and learn anything from the impersonators.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 21, 2010)

Not implying anyone on here was "topwater", just a memorable quote from a hunt when I was a kid.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Feb 21, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> You would get flogged on gwf for that !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Looks like it got him banned on here! 
I dont see how anyone who's ever seen Rodney's work could say that he's anything less than awesome.......

Also want to say that I've been very impressed with Jode's work from what i've seen here on the site.  I'd like to see some in person, and for the price, I might be bringing him some work next season.


----------

